# SA Request Thread



## saccharine12

Can anyone please recommend any SA in Barney's NY ..  this will be my first time to do a charge send .. I am so excited ...cant wait .. if anyone has ordered from them , how do they pack your Goyard for shipping ?


----------



## sosaksy

I ordered from David, he was very nice. It was packaged nicely as well, they sent it Fed ex and it was $12 to ship to me.


----------



## bextasy

Everyone is nice there


----------



## bagwhore1988

I want to order a personalized St Louis and I emailed the general inbox for Bergdorf's, Barneys (NY), and the SF store on Saturday.  No replies.  Wondering if anyone knows someone I can get directly in touch with.  Thanks.


----------



## floridagal23

My SA is at Barney's and she is fantastic. Her name is Sheryl. Just call and ask to speak with her.


----------



## ShopperGirlNYC

Goyard SF Store
liana@europeandesigns.net
Liana Neumann-Landais, Store Manager


----------



## *emma*

Yes, Sheryl @ Barneys is so sweet!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

floridagal23 said:


> My SA is at Barney's and she is fantastic. Her name is Sheryl. Just call and ask to speak with her.



Which Barney's store is she at?


----------



## floridagal23

scoobiesmomma said:


> Which Barney's store is she at?



She is at NYC in the Goyard department. She is the Goyard specialist.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

floridagal23 said:


> She is at NYC in the Goyard department. She is the Goyard specialist.



Ok, thank you! I have been dealing with another SA at the same store that I'm not thrilled with...


----------



## floridagal23

scoobiesmomma said:


> Ok, thank you! I have been dealing with another SA at the same store that I'm not thrilled with...



Her email is: slisobe@yahoo.com


----------



## scoobiesmomma

floridagal23 said:


> Her email is: slisobe@yahoo.com



Would it be terrible of me to contact her being that I have already worked with another SA at the same store? I'd hate for it to get back to the other SA, kwim?


----------



## fashionistaO

sheryl has been my SA for few years .. she great!!
she has things on hold for me and will stop by to see her next week
sisobe@barneys.com


----------



## Rozzienc

Hello all - 

I really want to get my first goyard before Friday (when prices go up!!) - does anyone have an SA that I can email to purchase?  I am in NC - so I dont think it matters where they are in the US or if they are through Barneys.

Thanks!!


----------



## Damier Dork

I don't have their emails but call either Sheryl at Barney's or Phyllis at Bergdorf Goodman in New York City.


----------



## Ladybaga

I have Phyllis's email at Bergdorf.  It is Phyllis_Levin@bergdorfgoodmanstore.com 

Hope this helps.  She's the best!


----------



## Rozzienc

thanks ladies...I emailed Phyllis this morning!


----------



## doublej

yay for phyllis~


----------



## Rozzienc

Phyllis said they wont have more colors until August or September - does anyone else have an SA that they would recommend?


----------



## Layn

try Lucio from San Francisco? 

lucio@europeandesigns.net


----------



## Goyard Love

Rozzienc said:


> Phyllis said they wont have more colors until August or September - does anyone else have an SA that they would recommend?



Bergdorf's got their new tote shipment in!  # is 212-872-2517


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Sorry if there is an answer to this question somewhere, but I didn't find one. I'm interested in purchasing a Goyard bag and was wondering if anybody had a good Barney's SA contact? I'm thinking Barney's because then I wouldn't have to pay sales tax  Also, do they offer personalization at Barney's? Thanks!


----------



## ValleyO

You wouldn't have to pay tax if you ordered from Goyard in SF, either. Every place that sells Goyard in the US can do personalization,  but they're all sent to the SF store to be painted.


----------



## livethelake

Call Sheryl at Barney's in NYC

She is the Goyard specialist  

Have fun!


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Thanks guys! Yeah I saw people recommending Melanie at BG, but I was thinking id have to pay sales tax because there's a NM store in CO. So I tried doing an online checkout on BG's site to see if they added sales tax at the end, but they didn't. Long story short, I called Melanie and am getting my St. Louis on Monday


----------



## pinksand

lilPinkBunnies said:


> Thanks guys! Yeah I saw people recommending Melanie at BG, but I was thinking id have to pay sales tax because there's a NM store in CO. So I tried doing an online checkout on BG's site to see if they added sales tax at the end, but they didn't. Long story short, I called Melanie and am getting my St. Louis on Monday



which site did you order? sorry am not too sure what website is BG ( is it barneys?)


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

pinksand said:


> which site did you order? sorry am not too sure what website is BG ( is it barneys?)




Bergdorf Goodman(.com) I used the website to see if they would charge sales tax and they didn't  so then I called Melanie to order.


----------



## pinksand

lilPinkBunnies said:


> Bergdorf Goodman(.com) I used the website to see if they would charge sales tax and they didn't  so then I called Melanie to order.



thank you!  but am curious how'd u do that coz when i tried going to bg's site and searched for goyard, it sends me to a page where it says its only available in store. am sorry if im sounding too ignorant lol


----------



## dessert1st

pinksand said:


> thank you!  but am curious how'd u do that coz when i tried going to bg's site and searched for goyard, it sends me to a page where it says its only available in store. am sorry if im sounding too ignorant lol




Goyard doesn't sell online anywhere whether from within department stores like Barney's or Bergdorf or Goyard directly. But they will take phone orders I believe and ship.  Call the department store and ask for the Goyard section.  Good luck!  I love my Goyards a lot!


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

pinksand said:


> thank you!  but am curious how'd u do that coz when i tried going to bg's site and searched for goyard, it sends me to a page where it says its only available in store. am sorry if im sounding too ignorant lol




oh no worries you're fine....i didn't actually order my goyard online, i just used the website to see if i would be charged sales tax. i added something different to my bag and got all the way to the end of checkout. i was curious because neiman marcus does have a physical presence in my state and they own bergdorf goodman. when i saw that i wasn't going to be charged sales tax, i went ahead and called melanie at bergdorf goodman to order my goyard


----------



## palo

Hello ladies! I would like to purchase a st louis tote from Bg and was wondering if anyone can share SA contact info. TIA


----------



## Lexgal

Melanie. Hands down she is wonderful.


----------



## palo

Thank u! Do u happen to have a phone number/ email where i could reach her?


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

In my experience, Melanie was nice until she got a purchase out of you. I personally wouldn't recommend her, but that was just my experience. Karla at the SF boutique gets the highest marks in my book of SAs, from all brands.


----------



## Pazdzernika

^Hate to say it but I have a similar sentiment about Melanie. Is she the only Goyard rep at BG?


----------



## Love Of My Life

palo said:


> Hello ladies! I would like to purchase a st louis tote from Bg and was wondering if anyone can share SA contact info. TIA


 


  I just pm'd you a lovely & very professional SA..

 Good luck


----------



## palo

Thank u ladies so much!!!


----------



## Lzamare

Be sure to ask for it Gift Wrapped! Mine arrived in a torn box with the bag hanging out with 1 piece of tape to hold the box shut.


----------



## alex27z

Hi Everyone!!

I too would like to purchase a GM St.Louis, and a clutch  online! 
Does anyone have an SA that they could kindly recommend? I'd greatly appreciate it! 

Thank-you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

alex27z said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I too would like to purchase a GM St.Louis, and a clutch  online!
> Does anyone have an SA that they could kindly recommend? I'd greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Thank-you!


 

   I have just pm'd you with a contact...


----------



## alex27z

Thank-you so much !!




hotshot said:


> I have just pm'd you with a contact...


----------



## honeydaze

Hello Ladies.  I am also looking for a great BG SA.  Please PM?  Thank you SO much!


----------



## texasrn

I ordered a Goyard St. Lois but I did not like my SA in BG. Will someone rcommend a good SA for me. Thank you in advance. The ones I got last time is very impatient and rude


----------



## snowbubble

texasrn said:


> I ordered a Goyard St. Lois but I did not like my SA in BG. Will someone rcommend a good SA for me. Thank you in advance. The ones I got last time is very impatient and rude




I had the same experience from BG SAs, he was definitely rude, impatient and he even rolled his eyes at me when I asked to look at something.. My goodness, snooty.


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

texasrn said:


> I ordered a Goyard St. Lois but I did not like my SA in BG. Will someone rcommend a good SA for me. Thank you in advance. The ones I got last time is very impatient and rude




Was this Melanie or another SA? Just curious. I highly recommend Karla at the SF Goyard boutique. She is really helpful  she accidentally only charged me $155 for my symbol(supposed to start at $450) & because it was her mistake, she totally went to bat for me and got the head artist to do the symbol for only the $155!(apparently they kept saying I had to be charged more) That 's top-notch in my book. Karla's awesome


----------



## runandstretch

I had a flawless long distance transaction with Melanie from BG NYC. My bag arrived as expected, carefully packaged, and beautifully gift wrapped to boot!


----------



## Trayler

Hi All. I'm also looking to purchase a couple of Goyard pieces. I would appreciate if someone could PM me a reliable Goyard SA. Thanks.


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

runandstretch said:


> I had a flawless long distance transaction with Melanie from BG NYC. My bag arrived as expected, carefully packaged, and beautifully gift wrapped to boot!




My initial interaction and purchase with Melanie was the same. I already knew I wanted a St. Louis. A couple of months later, I contacted her hoping to learn more about what other products goyard has to offer, and it was completely different. She was impatient, rude, and couldn't be bothered.  She never got me any information that I requested. Basically I was left with the impression that she was only a good SA if it didn't involve a lot of work and it was guaranteed purchase. 
In contrast, Karla has never been anything other than patient and helpful. She has sent me a ton of information from the Goyard book and everything, and has never been pushy.


----------



## Lexgal

I've used melanie for multiple purchases over several years. She has always been wonderful. Last month I came home with a senate that was not my intended purchase. I emailed her and she fixed things immediately and she was not the one who caused the mistake. I am happy to recommend her.


----------



## Goyard Love

Strange that you had such a negative experience.  I have worked with Melanie for years now and I have nothing but positive things that I can say.  She always texts me tons of pictures and examples of the monogramming. Sometimes we work together monogramming my bags just through texting which is uber convenient.  At times, she's admitted to me that she has a lot going on over there at the store and has to get back to me when there are less customers around. I get it.  Every time I go over there are hoards of people shopping in that department at Bergdorfs!!! Goyard is more popular than ever.  Maybe she was just having a busy day there and could not respond back to you?

She's my go to girl for Goyard, and I'm a huuuge Goyard fan!


----------



## SuzyZ

Phyllis Levin sold me my first Goyard (which I love) and I will call her for my second one - lovely woman.


----------



## vic413

Hi ladies! I'm finally ready to buy a St. Louis - can someone recommend me SA @ Goyard SF? Or would emailing their general store email be the best route?

Thanks!


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

vic413 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm finally ready to buy a St. Louis - can someone recommend me SA @ Goyard SF? Or would emailing their general store email be the best route?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Karla @ Goyard SF is excellent.


----------



## Dogo mom

I'm so excited to join this forum. I placed an order today for my first St Louis and cannot wait for it to come. I used Vanessa at Bergdorfs New York and she was amazing. She was so helpful in helping me make my decision between black on black and gray and was very patient with all of my questions regarding my decision.  I will definitely use her in the future because I'm sure this will be my first of many. Love the color choices.


----------



## vic413

lilPinkBunnies said:


> Karla @ Goyard SF is excellent.


Do you have her contact info/email by any chance?

thanks!


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

vic413 said:


> Do you have her contact info/email by any chance?
> 
> thanks!




Sure, the phone number 415-398-1110 & her email is karla@europeandesigns.net (yes this is Goyard lol) She's very good about responding to emails quickly, it always took her less than 24 hours to respond to all of mine. : smile1:


----------



## vic413

lilPinkBunnies said:


> Sure, the phone number 415-398-1110 & her email is karla@europeandesigns.net (yes this is Goyard lol) She's very good about responding to emails quickly, it always took her less than 24 hours to respond to all of mine. : smile1:



just finished placing my order with Karla, so excited! thanks for your help!!


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

vic413 said:


> just finished placing my order with Karla, so excited! thanks for your help!!




Glad I could help. I hope your experience with Karla was as positive as all mine have been


----------



## ashooz

Hi all! I apologize if this is the wrong place. My boyfriend is in San Francisco for the weekend so I'm hoping he can pick me up something in Goyard. 

Does anyone have a SA they can put me in contact with? I'm particularly interested in a wallet or card holder.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Mr. Carre

ashooz said:


> Hi all! I apologize if this is the wrong place. My boyfriend is in San Francisco for the weekend so I'm hoping he can pick me up something in Goyard.
> 
> Does anyone have a SA they can put me in contact with? I'm particularly interested in a wallet or card holder.
> 
> Thanks so much.



Karla Zwick


----------



## ashooz

Mr. Carre said:


> Karla Zwick



Thank you!


----------



## angelanch

lilPinkBunnies said:


> Karla @ Goyard SF is excellent.


Hi, not sure if Karla is still at Goyard in SF, do you still work with her?  Trying to buy a piece and am looking for an SA I can email.  Can you DM her information if you still work with her?  Thank you!


----------



## pinky7129

I found one I like in NYC, so let me know if you want their card.


----------



## fmfv1

I have a great SA at BG who helped me get my Goyard bag. PM me if would like contact details.


----------



## Alexis1994

Hi I was interesting in buying a goyard piece. If you can so kindly forward me your sales associates information. Thank you!


----------



## fmfv1

Alexis1994 said:


> Hi I was interesting in buying a goyard piece. If you can so kindly forward me your sales associates information. Thank you!




Hi, sure. Her name is Kathleen +1 (917) 565-6733. Can text her.


----------



## Dreamybabie

If there's a Neimans in my hometown and I order from bg New York. Will I still be charge tax since Neimans and bg is the same company


----------



## Goyard Love

Dreamybabie said:


> If there's a Neimans in my hometown and I order from bg New York. Will I still be charge tax since Neimans and bg is the same company




They're different stores so most likely no tax depending on your state


----------



## vti3ai3ieg

Does anyone have an SA at the Boston Copley Barney's they would be able to share with me? Interested in purchasing a St. Louis PM tote.


----------



## R8ted_mmm

Dreamybabie said:


> If there's a Neimans in my hometown and I order from bg New York. Will I still be charge tax since Neimans and bg is the same company


You most likely will be charged sales tax in your state. I have NM in my city but no BG. However, I was still charged sales tax when shipped to me as they are still under same parent company.


----------



## fmfv1

Dreamybabie said:


> If there's a Neimans in my hometown and I order from bg New York. Will I still be charge tax since Neimans and bg is the same company




There's a NMs 1 city away, I don't get charged tax when I have ordered from BG. PM me for SA info if you want. HTH.


----------



## Dreamybabie

R8ted_mmm said:


> You most likely will be charged sales tax in your state. I have NM in my city but no BG. However, I was still charged sales tax when shipped to me as they are still under same parent company.



Thank you so much. This really help.


----------



## princessDD

fmfv1 said:


> Hi, sure. Her name is Kathleen +1 (917) 565-6733. Can text her.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## beachbum078

fmfv1 said:


> I have a great SA at BG who helped me get my Goyard bag. PM me if would like contact details.



Pls pm me as well. Thanks!


----------



## beachbum078

pinky7129 said:


> I found one I like in NYC, so let me know if you want their card.



Pm pls. Thank you!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

vti3ai3ieg said:


> Does anyone have an SA at the Boston Copley Barney's they would be able to share with me? Interested in purchasing a St. Louis PM tote.


There is another thread on this Goyard forum stating that the Goyard boutique @ Barneys in Boston is *now closed.*


----------



## Thanhtastik

Hi ladies,

Can someone recommend a good Goyard SA in the US please and thank you


----------



## Thanhtastik

fmfv1 said:


> Hi, sure. Her name is Kathleen +1 (917) 565-6733. Can text her.


Hi princessDD,

Do you know if this SA is still there?


----------



## blackbear2126

Hello, 
I’m interested in purchasing some bags and I’d love if someone who can share with me your lovely SA who doe not mind texting. Thanks you so much!


----------



## chica727

blackbear2126 said:


> Hello,
> I’m interested in purchasing some bags and I’d love if someone who can share with me your lovely SA who doe not mind texting. Thanks you so much!


Any particular city? Most will prefer email.


----------



## blackbear2126

chica727 said:


> Any particular city? Most will prefer email.



Email is fine as well. I prefer west coast if possible but I’m open to any


----------



## Kmazz39

I just sent you a message...


----------



## JKauf

I just messaged you my sales associate - she's at Bergdorf's though.


----------



## blackbear2126

JKauf said:


> I just messaged you my sales associate - she's at Bergdorf's though.



Oh thank you so much!


----------



## blackbear2126

Kmazz39 said:


> I just sent you a message...



Hey sorry I didn’t get a chance to reply back!


----------



## Kmazz39

blackbear2126 said:


> Hey sorry I didn’t get a chance to reply back!


No worries, I just messaged you back


----------



## graciechen6123

does anyone have any good recommendations?


----------



## Kmazz39

I have a Bergdorf's SA that can assist with Goyard. Message me for contact info if interested


----------



## LVteacher

Hi All!

I am about to purchase my first Goyard... does anyone have any SA's they work with at the Goyard in Neiman's Chicago or any of the Bergdorf stores? I have called and left messages but nothing so far... having someone to directly contact would definitely help. It would also be nice to have one particular SA to deal with for future purchases. I know how this all works with LV and CHANEL - but like I said, I am new to the Goyard world. Please message me if possible... I am looking to purchase ASAP. 

Thank you sooooo much!!!!!


----------



## LVteacher

Kmazz39 said:


> I have a Bergdorf's SA that can assist with Goyard. Message me for contact info if interested


I just messaged you...


----------



## Kmazz39

LVteacher said:


> I just messaged you...


Got it! Just replied


----------



## daisy8913

Hi - I have a fab Bergdorf contact in NYC!  Janet is the best and quick to reply via text  . Message me and I will give you her contact info.


----------



## hikarupanda

daisy8913 said:


> Hi - I have a fab Bergdorf contact in NYC!  Janet is the best and quick to reply via text  . Message me and I will give you her contact info.


Hi, I’m also interested in a contact at BG. I just pm’d you. TIA!


----------



## Kmazz39

I have a couple Neiman's contacts at the Goyard in Chicago. Message me if you'd like their info.


----------



## crjhht

Can anyone pm me contact info for a SA- doesn’t matter if it’s a Goyard, Bergdorf of Neimans contact just someone that is helpful. About to make a purchase and I would rather use a referral. Do the boutiques really require that you wire money? What a pain - would rather use my Am Ex


----------



## Swanky

I’ll PM you my guys name.


----------



## noloc45

crjhht said:


> Can anyone pm me contact info for a SA- doesn’t matter if it’s a Goyard, Bergdorf of Neimans contact just someone that is helpful. About to make a purchase and I would rather use a referral. Do the boutiques really require that you wire money? What a pain - would rather use my Am Ex



where are you located?

My SA doesnt require wire. I just sign a CC auth form. 

I have one in Miami and Dallas.

Let me know if youre interested.


----------



## crjhht

noloc45 said:


> where are you located?
> 
> My SA doesnt require wire. I just sign a CC auth form.
> 
> I have one in Miami and Dallas.
> 
> Let me know if youre interested.


Atlanta- yes would love info


----------



## Ainu16

Can you guys PM me as well?


----------



## yezhou1

noloc45 said:


> where are you located?
> 
> My SA doesnt require wire. I just sign a CC auth form.
> 
> I have one in Miami and Dallas.
> 
> Let me know if youre interested.


Hi, can you cc’d your sales contact? I am wondering can they mail to canadA?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

yezhou1 said:


> Hi, can you cc’d your sales contact? I am wondering can they mail to canadA?


They do not mail or ship to Canada.


----------



## jaskg144

Would anyone be able to provide me with the info of a sale associate from the London boutique? I have tried emailing to place a distance order several times to no avail. 

TIA


----------



## Ky1

Hello everyone! I will be going to london very soon and would like to contact a SA to get a bag, im there for a short period of time only! Pls PM me or reply if you know any SA from london! Thanks


----------



## jaskg144

You can email goyard London. They’ll source the bag and you can purchase it to collect in store


----------



## Ky1

jasmynh1 said:


> You can email goyard London. They’ll source the bag and you can purchase it to collect in store


Unfortunaly they told me the bag i want is not orderable. So, i like to talk directly to someone in store


----------



## jaskg144

Ky1 said:


> Unfortunaly they told me the bag i want is not orderable. So, i like to talk directly to someone in store



ohhh okay! Good luck!


----------



## VernisCerise

Can anyone recommend an SA in the US? I’d like to buy artois when the stores reopen. Thanks!


----------



## Njeph

VernisCerise said:


> Can anyone recommend an SA in the US? I’d like to buy artois when the stores reopen. Thanks!


Jamie at the Neiman Marcus in Chicago is great. He’s thorough, friendly, and helpful. Call the store and ask to be transferred to the Goyard counter.


----------



## VernisCerise

Njeph said:


> Jamie at the Neiman Marcus in Chicago is great. He’s thorough, friendly, and helpful. Call the store and ask to be transferred to the Goyard counter.


Great, thank you!


----------



## hikkichan

Hi, does anyone have the email address for Goyard Singapore? I emailed contact@goyard.com but that email is no longer in use. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mmmsc

Swanky said:


> I’ll PM you my guys name.


Cant remember how to PM but can you please send me the Goyard SA? Thanks. Hello after a few years


----------



## ardi12

Hello all,

Despite the pandemic, I’ve been trying to order a few items from goyard and have them shipped to London- since the London store is closed- but it’s been such a terrible experience dealing with the distant acquisition team. They keep telling me they’re unable to sell the items I want through distant acquisition, and “invite me to visit their counters” which for them to be encouraging people to go and visit their stores in the middle of all this is not the best idea. Anyways I was wondering if anyone knows any SA’s email or phone number or WhatsApp that would be willing to help ship a few items to London, or have the items prepared for me to pickup in Paris I would greatly appreciate it! Hope everyone stays safe! 

thanks


----------



## saruch

Hello
Can anyone share Goyard SA's contact info in the US? (IG or cell#)


----------



## Swanky

mmmsc said:


> Cant remember how to PM but can you please send me the Goyard SA? Thanks. Hello after a few years



Hi stranger!
PMs are called "conversations" now 
The SA we used in Chicago is likely no available as the store was damaged I think


----------



## mmmsc

Thanks. It certainly has been a strange time. Good to be back. Wish there were more Goyard fans posting.


----------



## Swanky

Me too!! 
We do like a girl at new Goyard boutique in Dallas. I think she’s the manager, I’ll look to see if I have her contact.


----------



## mrayski1

Goyard in Chicago is open! I highly recommend Franklyn


----------



## Swanky

Me too! That's who my hubby has used!


----------



## keikalso

saruch said:


> Hello
> Can anyone share Goyard SA's contact info in the US? (IG or cell#)



I always go to Sheryl Isobe in New York for my Goyard pieces! She was at Barney's but then moved to the Hudson Yards Neiman after Barney's closed. I recently got a new phone and lost her number, but I'm sure you can call Hudson Yards and ask for her!


----------



## Pochi_m

Any SA from SF area? And do you guys know if they ship it to you? Thank you.


----------



## mixlv

Hi everyone - I'm looking for an SA - preferably at the Rodeo Drive store in Beverly Hills so I can order the Artois PM in grey.  Does anyone have one they can share with me?


----------



## Swanky

I wish I’d gotten the name of the SA there that helped me, she was so friendly!


----------



## Zürichberg

mixlv said:


> Hi everyone - I'm looking for an SA - preferably at the Rodeo Drive store in Beverly Hills so I can order the Artois PM in grey.  Does anyone have one they can share with me?


I have a great SA and just sent you a PM.


----------



## locogymman

Zürichberg said:


> I have a great SA and just sent you a PM.


Do you mind sharing your SA?  I am visiting the area on Friday.


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

If anyone has a great SA in NYC or Dallas I would love their contact info!!


----------



## poohbag

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> If anyone has a great SA in NYC or Dallas I would love their contact info!!


I worked with Stephanie (NYC store) for the first time recently and she was great. We communicated via texts and emails. She didn’t want me to post her cell number in a public forum but here’s her work email: gny5@goyard.us


----------



## forumnewbie

Hi everyone..If anyone has an SA in Chicago and would like to share their contact info,that would be great


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

poohbag said:


> I worked with Stephanie (NYC store) for the first time recently and she was great. We communicated via texts and emails. She didn’t want me to post her cell number in a public forum but here’s her work email: gny5@goyard.us


Thank you so much!!


----------



## lehkile

Does anyone have SA info for SF store? Thanks!


----------



## Purselover724

Does anyone have an SA in the Monaco store?  I’ll only be there for a few hours and would love to make an appointment.


----------



## TX Girl

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> If anyone has a great SA in NYC or Dallas I would love their contact info!!


Seconding this request for an SA in Dallas.


----------



## Njeph

I have a great one in Chicago if you want his info. 


TX Girl said:


> Seconding this request for an SA in Dallas.


----------



## Swanky

I have a great SA in Dallas, I'll look for her info.


----------



## TX Girl

Swanky said:


> I have a great SA in Dallas, I'll look for her info.


That would be great, thank you. 



Njeph said:


> I have a great one in Chicago if you want his info.


I'd appreciate that, in the event that I'm unable to connect with someone in Dallas. Thank you.


----------



## Tamag0tchi

Does anyone have a SA in Milan?? Going in December


----------



## ys1004

Does anyone have a SA at Bergdorfs in NYC that can share the SA's contact info?


----------



## bibogirl

ys1004 said:


> Does anyone have a SA at Bergdorfs in NYC that can share the SA's contact info?


I go to Miriam. She’s pretty busy and has two assistants. Peter and I *think* Bonnie. I’ll message you their numbers.


----------



## princess-aurora

Would greatly appreciate a London SA’s contact info, please! Looking to buy in-person between now and Monday. Thank you in advance!


----------



## shpahlc

I am headed to Paris in Sept. Does anyone have an SA (or email) they can recommend for one of their Paris stores?


----------



## Alluring

Hi anyone has an SA they could refer me to for goyard at Neiman Chicago or Beverly Hills? Thank you


----------



## Alluring

Kmazz39 said:


> I have a couple Neiman's contacts at the Goyard in Chicago. Message me if you'd like their info.


Hi there do you mind sharing your SA contact. Appreciate it.


----------



## Kmazz39

I sent you a message...


----------



## bender

bibogirl said:


> I go to Miriam. She’s pretty busy and has two assistants. Peter and I *think* Bonnie. I’ll message you their numbers.


Could you please message the SA’s numbers to me? Greatly appreciate it!


----------



## sasquaty

Could anyone help me with an SA at the NYC Goyard store? I’ve not received any response to my emails to purchase. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Njeph

sasquaty said:


> Could anyone help me with an SA at the NYC Goyard store? I’ve not received any response to my emails to purchase. Thank you so much!!


I have a great one in Chicago if you want to try that store.


----------



## sasquaty

Njeph said:


> I have a great one in Chicago if you want to try that store.


That would be great, thank you so much!!


----------



## sasquaty

sasquaty said:


> That would be great, thank you so much!!


Would you be able to pm me their info? Thank you


----------



## sasquaty

Njeph said:


> I have a great one in Chicago if you want to try that store.


Would you be able to message me their info, thanks so much!!


----------



## Njeph

sasquaty said:


> Would you be able to message me their info, thanks so much!!


I messaged you.


----------



## Purseloco

TX Girl said:


> Seconding this request for an SA in Dallas.


I would recommend Gabriel at the Dallas store was very nice.


----------



## shayeliz7

forumnewbie said:


> Hi everyone..If anyone has an SA in Chicago and would like to share their contact info,that would be great


Stephanie in Chicago is fabulous! PM me if you want her contact info!


----------



## jbean22

Can someone please share an SA from Dallas?


----------



## pinkbananas

Does anyone have contact info for a SA in Milan?


----------



## Bakerqueen

Zürichberg said:


> I have a great SA and just sent you a PM.


I sent you message regarding your SA. Thank you


----------



## Bakerqueen

shayeliz7 said:


> Stephanie in Chicago is fabulous! PM me if you want her contact info!


I messaged you


----------



## pigleto972001

I have a great sa in San Fran. Pm me if you want her cell phone


----------



## Bakerqueen

pigleto972001 said:


> I have a great sa in San Fran. Pm me if you want her cell phone


Shoot message. Thank you


----------



## luxenewbie21

Hi all! Does anyone have a SA recommendation for Washington, DC? Thank you!


----------



## BabyBebot

bibogirl said:


> I go to Miriam. She’s pretty busy and has two assistants. Peter and I *think* Bonnie. I’ll message you their numbers.


Hello, can I have your SA number too. 
Thanks


----------



## miuciaxoxo

Anyone has a responsive SA in NYC? Prefer SA directly from the boutique


----------



## bibogirl

BabyBebot said:


> Hello, can I have your SA number too.
> Thanks


I found someone better. I’ll DM you.


----------



## MiloS

Does anyone have SA recommendation for Beverly Hills or SF store? Thanks!


----------



## MiloS

pigleto972001 said:


> I have a great sa in San Fran. Pm me if you want her cell phone


Could you please message the SA’s numbers to me? Greatly appreciate it!


----------



## JesseTdot

shayeliz7 said:


> Stephanie in Chicago is fabulous! PM me if you want her contact info!


May I also have her contact info as well? Thank you


----------



## frarov

Hello everyone! My wonderful SA in Milan left the company a couple of months ago and since then I’m struggling to find another one “right” for me. Does anyone have some to recommend in Milan? Thank you so much in advance


----------



## miuciaxoxo

Anyone has a good SA in NYC?


----------



## luxfun

bibogirl said:


> I go to Miriam. She’s pretty busy and has two assistants. Peter and I *think* Bonnie. I’ll message you their numbers.


Hi there! Could I have the info too? I'd appreciate it!


----------

